# Flashlights from the Atomic Coop!!!



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 8, 2007)

Greetings!

As promised, here are photos of my humble flashlight collection... enjoy!!!

Inova
====






Background:
Five Inova X02 (White)

Foreground, left to right:
Inova X1 (White, Old TIR version)
Inova X1 (White, New reflector version)
Inova 24/7
Inova X1 (White, New reflector version)
Inova X1 (White, New reflector version)
Pair of Inova X5 (White)

Not shown in photo:
One Unopened package - Inova X1 (White, Old TIR version)
Four Unopened packages - Inova 24/7
Two Unopened packages - Inova X02

Nexxtech
=======





Left to right:
Four Nexxtech 3-AA Combo Shakelight/Battery Light
Three Nexxtech UV Pen Flashlight with invisible UV Ink
Nexxtech 4-AA Dive Light with White LED Cluster

CMG and River Rock
===============





Left to right:
Four River Rock 4-AA LED Lantern
Two CMG Infinity Ultra (Blue LED)
Two CMG Infinity Ultra (Red LED)
Two River Rock 1-AA 1W LED Light
Two River Rock 2-AA 1.5W LED Light

Not in photo:
One unopened package - CMG Infinity Ultra (Red LED)

Princeton Tec
==========





Left to right:
Five Princeton Tec Impact XL (White, O.D. body)
Princeton Tec Impact XL (White, Black body)

Surefire
======





Left to right:
Surefire L1 (White, Original reflector version)
Surefire A2 (White)
Surefire L1 (Red, Original reflector version)
Surefire A2 (Yellow-Green)
Surefire A2 (White)
Surefire A2 (Red)
Surefire Kroma (Civilian - Blue, White, Red)
Surefire L2

Hope you've enjoyed my collection - you can never have enough lights! 

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## iceman (Mar 8, 2007)

Great collection...You dont happen to like the A2's right?:laughing:


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 8, 2007)

Greetings!



iceman said:


> Great collection...You dont happen to like the A2's right?:laughing:


Thanks! 

As for the A2's - yeah, I like them quite a bit. I got kind of carried away - bought 4 of them in the last 3 days. You can read the ugly details in my "It's a disease, I tell you!" thread seen here:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=156096

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## LowBat (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice collection! I'm guessing you have four River Rock lanterns for lighting up your house in the event of a power failure, or is your intention to simply collect them?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 8, 2007)

Greetings!



LowBat said:


> Nice collection! I'm guessing you have four River Rock lanterns for lighting up your house in the event of a power failure, or is your intention to simply collect them?


Thanks!

As for the River Rock lanterns lighting up the house in a blackout - yes... that was my main intention, but I also think they're great camping lights and I sometimes go with several people so we have 2 or 3 tents set up. Having multiple lanterns just makes sense - not to mention the "pair and a spare" philosophy I have for my most relied upon items.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice collection. I only have heard of the SF, of which I have the L2. Nice for lighting up your chicken coop! :rock:


----------



## Illum (Mar 9, 2007)

correction, the Inova X1 never used a TIR....but instead the old one uses a collimator optic thatr basically allows no spilllight


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 9, 2007)

I was worried at first when all I saw was Inova, but you satisfied my fear with your other pics 

Nice lookin' collection!!


----------



## roadie (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice but hor why buy so many of the same type ??

curious


----------



## Strauss (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice pics of an equally nice collection :goodjob:


----------



## farmall (Mar 11, 2007)

roadie said:


> Nice but hor why buy so many of the same type ??
> 
> curious


 the "pair and a spare" philosophy I have for my most relied upon items


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Mar 11, 2007)

Greetings!



roadie said:


> Nice but hor why buy so many of the same type ??
> curious



farmall partially answered the question in the last post, but there is a little more to it than that.

Sure... I have the "spare and a pair" philosophy for things that I depend on, but also I have a "buy it now" philosophy for things that seem unusually good. A few years ago, I bought a CMG Infinity flashlight in White. I loved that light, it was my main keychain light for several months. Well... one evening I was taking it off my keychain show it to a friend just outside of a bookstore, and it slipped out of my hand. I watched in horror as it rolled down the steps, across the sidewalk, and into the path of an oncoming car. The car ran over it, which would have been fine normally, but this flipped the flashlight into the ditch next to the road where there was a storm-drain grate. It rolled into the storm drain grate, never to be seen again.

I went to the place that sold CMG lights the next day, to replace my little jewel of a keychain light, and found that they only had Red and Blue versions... and the White had been replaced by a Gerber brand "infinity" light. Well... I bought all of the Red and Blue CMG's they had left on the rack (3 Red and 2 Blue, 4 of these lights are in the above photos) and went home to research the Gerber model. I found out that it just isn't the same light, not as rugged or as long-burning.

The lesson I learned that day is that you just can't assume that you will be able to buy more of something, and that if you like it you should buy as many as you can afford right THEN, because you might be unpleasantly surprised if you wait to get an extra or two.

The other reason that I have multiples of some lights is that I found great deals on some (the Nexxtech and Inova stuff) and couldn't resist buying a bunch of them for gifts and long-term storage until the time is right to Ebay them. The Nexxtech lights were all purchased at Circuit City for $3 or less each, and the Inova X02's were purchased at Costco for $23 each, about 1/2 to 1/3 of the normal price.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## tman11 (Jun 21, 2007)

Great Collection. Especially the A2's.


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic (Jun 23, 2007)

I thought I read somewhere that you had more A2's. :lolsign: Superb collection of lights.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Greetings!



IndecisiveFlashaholic said:


> I thought I read somewhere that you had more A2's. :lolsign: Superb collection of lights.



You read correctly. I just haven't updated these photos for a while.

I currently own 12 Aviators, including 2 black HA versions. I had 13 for a about four days last week, but ended up trading one of them away.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic (Jun 23, 2007)

Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't mind me asking, what did you trade an A2 for?


----------



## Atomic_Chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Greetings!



IndecisiveFlashaholic said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did you trade an A2 for?



A Bob Dozier custom fixed-blade knife.

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic (Jun 23, 2007)

Atomic_Chicken said:


> Greetings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------

